# Slightly irregular heartbeat



## PeterTavyPiper (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello there, I'm wondering if you might be able to reassure me please. 

I am currently 18+6. My midwife has loaned me a doppler and over the past 10 days we have heard a pretty consistent heartbeat. I have been working up in London for a couple of days, very long days and have just got home after a long (4 hour) journey. We just listened to the bean and for the first time I heard an irregularity in the heartbeat. Approximately every 10th beat was slightly irregular. 

Should I be worried? Could this be from my recent exertion? Should I get it checked out by my midwife? 

Thank you!
PTP
xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi petertavypiper

No nothing to be worried about at present. You often here slight irregularity when you listen in especially earlier in pregnancy. 

If your midwife hears a significant irregularity then she can refer you in. When you have your 20 week scan they will look in detail at the heart. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## PeterTavyPiper (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Kaz, really appreciate your reply. I have the 20wk on Thursday so I'm sure they will tell me then if there is anything to worry about. Interestingly the heartbeat has now returned to usual regularity so I'm thinking the over-exertion must have played a part. 

xxx


----------

